# wvdial restarts (but kppp dosn't) w/ ltmodem

## BlackBart

I have an ltmodem and I can't get it to work. I installed it using the latest ebuild mentioned in one of the bug-fixes and it compiled fine but when I run wvdial it connects and then resets shortly after connecting.

Also building the modules using ./build_module failed.

here is what happens with wvdial i commented out personal info

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT#######

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT#######

CONNECT 46666 V42bis

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

STATION ID - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX,XXXXXXXXX

Welcome 

Please Sign-on: 

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: #########@worldnet.att.net

#########@worldnet.att.net

~XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX~

--> PPP negotiation detected.

--> Starting pppd at Sun Jan 12 16:46:19 2003

--> pid of pppd: 5001

--> Disconnecting at Sun Jan 12 16:46:25 2003

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

```

Last edited by BlackBart on Wed Jan 22, 2003 3:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Swishy

Hi 

I was also running a lucent chipset lt-modem for a while , i found the best driver was Christoph Hebeisens driver found here....

http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz

webpage .....

http://www.heby.de/ltmodem

Has install instructions on the page and works exceedingly well ....

Cheers

Dale.

----------

## BlackBart

that's the driver that i was using. Do you think you could post your gcc version and the version of the kernel your using?

----------

## xiao

When you compile kernel, did you enable 

ppp support for async serial ports under Network

device support?

By the way, I heard that for Lucent driver, it would be

better to use "ATX3DT???????" to dial up, where

??????? is your dialup number.

----------

## BlackBart

hmm, i'll check that out, i just coppied over the at commands from my windows dial up log.

----------

## BlackBart

OK, I emerged kde, and strangely enough, I can connect to the internet using kppp. I would still like to be able to use wvdial so any help would be appreciated.

----------

## jtza7

Had the same problem.  /dev/ppp0 does not exist! Here's the code to make it:

```

mknod /dev/ppp0 c 108 0

```

Now WvDial should work fine.

----------

## BlackBart

nope, that's not it. I still have the same problem

----------

## timbo

I have suffered from the same problem, my thoughts is that it's something to do with wvdial or wvstreams cause it works perfectly with kppp.  I do remember that it was working perfectly for ages then during one of the many emerge rsyncs something happened.

Unfortunatly I now use another box running freesco to dial up to the internet so I have flaged away trying to make it work.  But as a suggestion emerge an older wvdial and see what happens.

Regards

Tim

 :Cool: 

----------

## BlackBart

I can't emerge an older version because there is no ebuild for it, but I will download another version and try.

----------

## Swishy

all you have to do is cp wvdial*version*.ebuild to wvdial*anearlierver*.ebuild and then run #ebuild wvdial*ealierversion* digest ....wait till that finishes then  emerge wvdial*earlierversion*.ebuild.......

Cheers

Dale.

----------

## BlackBart

If I do that when I do emerge -u world it will just get rid of the package.

Unless you know of a way to make a package so it dosn't get  updated...

----------

## BlackBart

I just noticed something: When I run kppp it outputs the following message to a console:

"modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ppp0

Maybe this has something to do with it? Does anyone know what kernel option I have to enable to get it? 

btw, I couldn't compile wvdial 1.52

----------

